# Secuenciador por puerto serie en VB



## jejavi (Feb 27, 2009)

hola que tal necesito hacer un programa en visual basic que pueda enviar un tren de pulsos a traves del puerto serie, con el fin de conectarlo a un 4017 con el fin de hacer un secuenciador. agradezco su colaboración


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2009)

Veamos:

1- Los pines ENABLE y RESET está unidos entre sí sin conectar a ninguna otra parte. Como ambos son entradas, no hay garantía de que el contador alguna vez este habilitado y pueda salir del reset. SIn arreglar eso el funcionamiento (asumiendo que funcione) va a ser totalmente errático.

2- Ese esquema, tal como está NO FUNCIONA. Y no solo eso, sino que te va volar la entrada de clock del 4017. La salida del puerto serie (en una PC) varía entre -12V a -3V y +3V a +12V, según la especificación de la norma RS232. Tu circuito no muestra ninguna tensión de alimentación, así que no sabemos con cuanto trabaja, y a menos que coloques un resistencia en serie con la entrada de clock con un par de diodos polarizados inversamente a Vdd y masa del chip, no hay garantía que la protección del 4017 aguante mucho tiempo (R=100K, D=1N4148).

3- No dices a cual pin del puerto serie lo vas a conectar, y hay algunos mejores que otro para esta tarea, pero implica cambios en el programa.

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Feb 27, 2009)

jejavi dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal necesito hacer un programa en visual basic que pueda enviar un tren de pulsos a traves del puerto serie, con el fin de conectarlo a un 4017 con el fin de hacer un secuenciador. agradezco su colaboracion



Mira este manual en PDF que verás como se usa el puerto serie.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Saludos.


----------



## jejavi (Feb 28, 2009)

lo que pasa es que el esquema que adjunto es a manera de ejemplo,se que tengo que conectar enable y reset para el correcto funcionamiento del circuito, la entrada del circuito puede ser el clock, o el enable, y con respecto al voltaje de alimentacion es de 5 voltios


----------

